# Lathe Comparison Chart



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

For comparison; a whole jar full of machines, and specs here:

http://www.nealaddy.org/pub/Lathe_List.html


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

nice chart/compilation ... fellow obviously spent some time on this ... thanks for the link

Paul


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy cow! The only thing missing is whether people like them or not! Good job!


----------



## Arizona Heirlooms (Jun 17, 2016)

Great effort. Copied into spread sheet for sorting and comparison. Thanks


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Handy dandy


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

What no Grizzly G0766? This is a very popular lathe on Sawmillcreek.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Grizzly is the same as others (Nova Comet2, Nova 2024, jet 1221, etc) 
Site was last updated in 1/26/2010.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

NCPaladin said:


> Grizzly is the same as others (Nova Comet2, Nova 2024, jet 1221, etc)
> Site was last updated in 1/26/2010.


The G0766 is not the same as:

This lathe is perfect for serious woodturners who want to turn large bowls, furniture pieces, and other large-diameter projects. With 22" of swing, a heavy-duty 1-1/4" x 8 TPI RH spindle, electronic variable speed control, and a 3 HP, 3-phase motor that runs off single-phase power using a variable-frequency drive, this lathe has plenty of clearance and torque to easily rough-out big projects at low speeds. The heavy-duty cast iron bed and stand make this lathe extremely stable, and the headstock can be positioned anywhere along the bed, giving you a wide range of control and flexibility with your projects. Check out all the great features below!
Features:

Low speed range of 100–1200 RPM and high speed range of 100–3200 RPM
Electronic variable-speed control with digital readout for spindle RPM
Headstock positions anywhere along the bed
Single-phase frequency drive provides 3-phase variable-speed control and additional torque without requiring a 3-phase power supply
10º spindle indexing
Tailstock, headstock, and tool rest support have lever-action cam locks for quick positioning
Forward/reverse spindle control
4-1/4" tailstock barrel travel
Includes spur center, cupped live center, knock-out tool, tool rest, 6" faceplate, and indexing pin
Specifications:
Motor: 3 HP, 220V, 3-phase
Required power supply: 220V, single-phase, 15A
Swing over bed: 22"
Swing over tool rest: 16"
Distance between centers: 42"
1-1/4" x 8 TPI RH headstock spindle
MT#2 headstock and tailstock tapers
Variable speed: 100–3200 RPM
Tool rest width: 14"
Overall dimensions: 81" long x 49-1/2" high x 23" deep
Approximate shipping weight: 584 lbs.

Yes it did have an initial problem with the banjo but Grizzly rectified the problem by the time I received mine.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *NCPaladin* View Post 
_Grizzly is the same as others (Nova Comet2, Nova 2024, jet 1221, etc) 
Site was last updated in 1/26/2010._
The G0766 is not the same as:


I did not mean to imply that the Grizzly was the same physically as the Nova or Jet.
They are "the same" in that all were introduced after 1/26/10, making them too new to be included on the last update for the website.


----------



## Arizona Heirlooms (Jun 17, 2016)

Bob Willing said:


> The G0766 is not the same as:
> 
> This lathe is perfect for serious woodturners who want to turn large bowls, furniture pieces, and other large-diameter projects. With 22" of swing, a heavy-duty 1-1/4" x 8 TPI RH spindle, electronic variable speed control, and a 3 HP, 3-phase motor that runs off single-phase power using a variable-frequency drive, this lathe has plenty of clearance and torque to easily rough-out big projects at low speeds. The heavy-duty cast iron bed and stand make this lathe extremely stable, and the headstock can be positioned anywhere along the bed, giving you a wide range of control and flexibility with your projects. Check out all the great features below!
> Features:
> ...


One flaw of your straight copying Grizzly's spec is that it has an apparent error in RPM high range. According to their tech, I believe he stated it was 300-3200 RPM. This was in response to my inquiry as to a loss of power at low speeds. I never got a definitive answer yes or no to that question. BUT, never mind it will be my next lathe as soon as I pull the trigger on an order. I am sick of my present lathe and the low speed problems (g0462). My slowest speed is 890 and it always creeps up to 1040. Dangerous most of the time. Tried all their fixes but no help.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I will check the high and low speed for actual readings today and post results.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Arizona I checked the low and high speed on my lathe and it is 70 rpm to 3200. For the low speed I grabbed the hand wheel and very carefully turned up the speed until I had some torque. I had intentions of doing it yesterday but we were without power most of the morning.


----------



## bornleader (Mar 18, 2014)

H. A. S. said:


> For comparison; a whole jar full of machines, and specs here:
> 
> http://www.nealaddy.org/pub/Lathe_List.html


I converted this chart to a spreadsheet, adding the header row to each page and squeezing it to fit on one page landscape. This forum does not accept a spread sheet so I converted it to .pdf. This file drag / drop did not seem to work, something about a token expired. 

If anyone wants this spreadsheet please send me an email [email protected] and I will reply the spreadsheet back to you. 

Regards,

Dave
_One good turn deserves another_


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Can't find my old Shop Smith 10ER on the list! lol


----------

